# Aligning Cupboards facing each other.



## Jonnycc (10 Jan 2021)

Hi everyone 
I’m building cupboards in a dressing room on opposite walls. Around 1.5m apart and 2m long each. I doubt the two walls they’re backing on to are parallel with each other. I’d like my cupboards to be. Any tips on how I should achieve this? Many thanks
Jon


----------



## Ollie78 (10 Jan 2021)

Well, I would do it by measuring the centre at both ends, join the centre points with a line. 
Normally I mark it with a chalk stringline but don`t do that if its got carpet !!

Base all the measurements from that centre line. Like you would if doing hardwood flooring in uneven rooms.

Ollie


----------



## Chippyjoe (19 Jan 2021)

Laser ?


----------



## Sheptonphil (20 Jan 2021)

What he said


----------

